# What to do..



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

My question is regarding what path to take. I have been offered a PD job down south which is contingent on passing a poly (no problem). My dream is to become a police officer and I realize it is a good opportunity but my ultimate goal is to be an officer hear in MA. I want to do anything possible to increase my chances of becoming an officer hear. Where I'm lost is should I take the PD job down south and continue to take the exam here when in rolls around? Or is the better option to join the military and receive veterans preference and take that route? Thankyou and any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't stay _hear_; take the job down _they're_.


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Take the job down there! Also, PAY ATTENTION in report writing/english class during the academy....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't give a shit about your spelling 

But as many here can attest to including myself if being a cop is what you REALLY want to do than take the sure bet and keep testing in Mass.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Phukkin tough crowd......
Seriously, go take the sure thing down south. Work on an Associates Degree in L.E. and then you can come back for an SSPO job and waiver out of the Academy........


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

You're not a veteran? Not a resident? Bird in the hand anonymous internet person... bird in the hand....


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Take the job... If you REALLY want to be cop, take it..! Don't hang around this messed up state.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Pack your bags and leave this shithole of a state. I guarantee you won't see anywhere near as many Prius' with Obama stickers down south.

Here what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry for the spelling. Thankyou all for your advice.. If you do get a SSPO job can you eventually lateral to a civil service dept or would the hiring process be like a new applicant?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

My head hurts already.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Catanz22 said:


> Sorry for the spelling. Thankyou all for your advice.. If you do get a SSPO job can you eventually lateral to a civil service dept or would the hiring process be like a new applicant?


Oh Boy !


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

visible25 said:


>


+1


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sorry.......Couldn't resist!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Catanz22 said:


> My question is regarding what path to take. I have been offered a PD job down south which is contingent on passing a poly (no problem). My dream is to become a police officer and I realize it is a good opportunity but my ultimate goal is to be an officer hear in MA. I want to do anything possible to increase my chances of becoming an officer hear. Where I'm lost is should I take the PD job down south and continue to take the exam here when in rolls around? Or is the better option to join the military and receive veterans preference and take that route? Thankyou and any insight is appreciated.


Which state is offering you a job?


----------



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Maryland


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Take some initiative and at least figure out the differences between SSPO and Full time Municipality.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Go. dude stop spending time posting here, and spend the time getting your affairs in order!
Take the job, live a decent life down there its a great place to be. Not like here. I'm counting ( yea its a bit away but I don't care) 'till the kids are gone and I can take the wife and get down south. Just, make sure the mail forwards my pension. . You will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Catanz22 said:


> Maryland


Take the job dummy.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

"Be an officer hear?" Son, you're already talking like a southerner. Go. Don't look back. The job in this state is going to become even more impossible and restrictive over the next thirty years, believe it or not. Go somewhere else where the laws are a little more police friendly.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Escape MA while you can. This advice doesn't just apply to aspiring police officers but to pretty much everybody.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

MaDuce said:


> Escape MA while you can. This advice doesn't just apply to aspiring police officers but to pretty much everybody.


THIS


----------

